# Series 2 Drive sizes



## crow (Jun 23, 2004)

I have an older Series 2 TCD24008 TiVo.. I've upgraded from the original 80GB drive in the past without issue but my current drives are too LOUD.

The process I've used to upgrade is to use my original mfstools backup file (pre 6.x software), restore the image onto 2 HDs and presto.


My question is this: I'd like to stick 2 larger drives in this thing (like 1TB), can I use this same old image (size limitation?) or should I make a new image of my current drives that have the latest software??


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

What size hard drives would be his max as determined by hardware / software limitations? 1TB, 1.5TB, 2TB?


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

Is there an official or unofficial list of maximum drive capacities for each Series or model of TiVo? I would think that would be in an FAQ, along with the limits of USB devices that can be used.


----------



## jeduffey (Nov 13, 2003)

I would also like to know what the maximum drive size for a Series2 is. It is time to upgrade my TCD240140 from the factor 120GB to more. My circumstantial evidence is that 1TB is the maximum as I have not yet seen anyone claiming to have a 1.5TB or 2TB drive functioning in any Series2. However, the current prices make it worth the extra money to not have to come back and redo the upgrade from 1TB to 2TB. So, where is the max drive list by model? Thanks.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

I think 1.1 TB total capacity.

PATA drives come up to 750GB, but you can use SATA/PATA adapters.

Model doesn't really matter. All Series 2s have an LBA48 kernel with latest software. 

You should watch though, that the entirety of the boot/kernel/root/var partitions on 1xx and 2xx units reside under the 137GB limit, were their flash rom code can see.


----------

